

Ask HN: Is anyone in Sweden hiring US citizens (willing to relocate)? - maukdaddy

Swedish HNers: I'd very much like to find a job in Sweden and experience the country.  I have both a technical and business background (finishing my MBA soon) so I'm interested in product management or business analyst type roles.  Learning some RoR currently, but don’t have the skills to be a full-time dev.<p>I’m a US citizen and fluent in English.  Unfortunately I do not speak Swedish, but would love to learn via classes/immersion.<p>If anyone is hiring, or could point me to some resources where I could find appropriate jobs, I would very much appreciate it!
Tack!
======
dalke
Google search for "Job in Sweden" and peruse the many results. I read The
Local, and their job board is the second hit: <http://www.thelocal.se/jobs/> .
You'll might also asking for advice on <http://www.amerikanska.com/> .

You can visit Sweden without a permit for up to 3 months out of 6. While there
you can take Swedish classes at places like Folkuniversitetet or, if you have
a residency permit, take free classes as part of SFI (Svenskundervisning för
invandrare - Swedish education for foreigners). Personally, I did private
Swedish lessons in the US before moving to Gothenburg. It took some time to
find an instructor in New Mexico, but it was possible.

Now I have to ask the same question many have asked me - why Sweden?

------
tjogin
I don't know of any specific hiring opportunities for you. Just want to say
that I don't think the language thing is going to be a big problem, we all
speak english.

Maybe this can give you an idea of how/where to find employment:
<http://www.sweden.se/eng/Home/Work/Get-a-job/>

Best of luck.

~~~
dalke
If anything, Swedes know English too well. Early on I would struggle with
something in Swedish, they would switch to English, and I would have to insist
on Swedish else I would never learn.

